
First steps forward with Fitbit - antouank
https://developer.pebble.com/blog/2016/12/14/first-steps-forward-with-fitbit/
======
bryanlarsen
I'm a backer of the Pebble Time 2. I got my refund, so I went to Best Buy
(Canada) to pick up a Pebble 2. But they refused to sell me one even though
they had some in stock. Super pissed. My original pebble is basically dead
with the glitching issue, so now I'm SOL.

~~~
dagenleg
They didn't let you buy the item for which there will no longer be updates or
warranty support. Why would you be angry?

~~~
taneq
Because he told the store that he didn't care and just wanted the hardware.

Which is a perfectly valid and understandable viewpoint.

As is the store's viewpoint that no matter what is said now, the average
consumer (not GP poster) is an asshole and will try to bring their purchase
back a week from now citing all of the problems that they just said would not
be a problem.

~~~
patates
In Germany, they sometimes sell you stuff for much cheaper, especially display
items, if you let go of the warranty by having a stamp on your invoice. I
bought a 1440p display from Media Markt around 120 Euros, which was normally
sold for 240.

------
Jommi
After quickly reading this, it looks like fitbit is really keen into having
the pebble not cut ties with their large and active community.

And apparently there is a whole team that " is responsible for a smooth and
positive Pebble transition. "

Let'shope for the best, maybe the increase in fitbits brand value is worth the
effort out into supporting a dead piece of hardware (no offense).

~~~
Flenser
More likely is that Fitbit want to keep the Pebble development community
working on apps for their platform, rather than migrating to Apple or Android.
I expect we'll see Fitbit put a lot of effort into making the transition as
smooth as possible.

------
avtar
Does anyone know of a fitness tracker that doesn't push data to a backend
service operated by a for-profit organization? I'm searching for a device
that:

* Has decent battery life (at least better than the Fitbit Charge 2)

* Performs heart monitoring, activity reminders, sleep and steps tracking

* Has iOS and Android apps that let you push collected metrics to a backend service that you can host yourself

~~~
e1ven
Apple has one of the strongest commitments to privacy that I've seen. All the
Apple Watch health data is stored encrypted on your iPhone directly. The
Battery life is only 1 day though.

~~~
avtar
That's fairly restrictive in terms of getting the client app approved by Apple
but I guess their watch is the only available off-the-shelf solution that
doesn't ship user data exclusively to a proprietary cloud. I'll take a look at
this once they address sleep tracking, sounds like they're working on it. And
hopefully the battery life won't be abysmal in the future. Thanks.

~~~
MBCook
There are good 3rd party apps for sleep tracking, and they can store the data
in Apple Health. They left everything except basic exercise tracking up to 3rd
parties with apps (that exists in 3rd party apps as well).

If you care about privacy, I'd imagine it's the best solution in the market.

As for battery life: I have a new Series 2. I wore it yesterday for about 16
hours of normal use (some Siri, looked at an app or two a few times to check
something), and did 90m of exercise. When I took it off battery was 70-75%.

They charge up pretty fast. I know of people who use them all day and sleep
track with them. Depending on the battery life (model, size, age, your usage,
etc) you can just charge it once or twice a day on it's charger (such as when
you're in the shower) and that could be enough to keep it full. It doesn't
take long to change since it's battery isn't that big.

I'm not going to say it's perfect, but I've found it to be non-issue. I know
that workouts are one of the things that can be hard on the battery, along
with GPS.

------
taneq
At what point does the Fitbit privacy policy with regards to user data take
over from the Pebble privacy policy? After a quick read through, the Fitbit
policy seems pretty reasonable, and doesn't contain terms that (for instance)
let them track personally identifiable data for later sale. Once the Fitbit
policy is in effect I'd even half consider using the official Pebble app.

------
jcadam
I was looking into buying a pebble... but not now. Fitbits are absolute
garbage. I had to buy them (went through several -- they kept falling apart on
me) when working at my previous employer so I could participate in their
'vitality' program in order to get a discount on my health insurance. I'll
never buy another fitbit product again.

~~~
Raphmedia
I hope you did not buy multiple ones when they broke! They send them out like
candies if you can prove yours is broken! I have 3 surges (2 with broken
bands) thanks to this policy!

------
MBCook
I found it very interesting they're committing to keep Apple Health
integration when FitBit themselves don't provide it.

~~~
mtw
I believe they will update this soon

------
eps
Offtopic:

    
    
                   [photo]
    
        Me at Angelhack Mumbai 2016
    

That was fun. 40 people, only one Caucasian. It's like an edgy version of [2].

[1]
[https://developer.pebble.com/assets/images/blog/2016-12-14-m...](https://developer.pebble.com/assets/images/blog/2016-12-14-mumbai.jpg)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_Three_Children_puzzle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_Three_Children_puzzle)

~~~
Tobold
At first I thought he was the Sikh who does the Vulcan greeting, but then I
noticed the one white guy and thought "No, that's him!".

